# Wings Done Hillbilly



## jw (Aug 22, 2017)

Here's how this ole' hillbilly does wings with that Yankee buffalo sauce (note the fine china employed for grubbin'):

1. First you fry room temp wings at around 250 fer about 15 minutes, give or take. Then you take 'em out and let 'em set back to room temperature, after adding some black pepper, cayenne pepper, and a wee bit of cumin.



2. Then, while those are settin' and gettin' back to room temp, you make your sauce with Franks Red Hot, White Distilled Vinegar (cuz can there ever be enough vinegar in the wing sauce?), butter, cayenne pepper, cumin, Louisiana Hot sauce, and honey, blessed honey! You get that to warmin, and stirrin'.


 

 



3. Next, you put them wings back in the fryer with the oil up to 375, figure about 3-5 minutes. Then, if you're in a hurry- you get some cheatin' fries, and spice 'em up with cayenne, black pepper, cumin, and salt. Pull them wings, while havin' been stirring up that sauce (after a boil happens, bring it to low), then transfer sauce and wings to a bowl for tossin' and toss, hoss!


 



4. Now, cover that bowl and let the heat and vinegary goodness build up some kind of hit-your-face-with-a-wall-of-goodness-after-you-remove-this-cover. Put the fries in the fryer for 4 minutes or so, same heat. Meanwhile, after you have had a nice beer or none, it's time for some iced tea.


 



5. Pull those fries, Mister! Season 'em some more.




6. Thank the Lord for the good gifts of the earth, and ask His blessing on said gifts. Then, go to town!


----------

